# Madagascar 2 on BluRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51BJOqjpDzL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Madagascar 2 on BluRay movie review*

Two words describe this movie, "Very funny". Dreamworks animation studios has recently be coming out with some really enjoyable movies that have the ability to make even the most odd storyline come alive.
The caricatures come alive with a realism and boldness that makes you forget that its not real.
[img]http://www.christiananswers.net/spotlight/movies/2008/madagascar2008-2.jpg[/img]As animations go, the movie is enjoyable and humorous. The animation is splendid, the action is thrilling, the plot is far more complex than the original, and it's flat out a funnier film hands down. The movie had me laughing and commenting out loud how good it was.

[img]http://www.christiananswers.net/spotlight/movies/2008/madagascar2008-5.jpg[/img]



The penguins as usual were back and so was all the other caricatures including a much younger and cuter Alex (the lion). This movie goes into my list of all time favourites.





:4stars:Video quality is very good and colourful. The contrast and detail is very good for a movie of this type.

:4.5stars:Audio is great, the surrounds are used well and the LFE channel is punchy and hits when it needs to. 

:4.5stars:Over all I highly recommend the movie to everyone as its got alot to offer to all ages.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

This is the last non 3D movie they are suppossed to make like this also so it might have some historical value as well. I agree it was a great movie and I would say with none less than perfect quality sound and video.


----------

